# FINALLY



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

for the past 3 months my 55 has been looking like ****, no matter what i did, finally got my fluval 304 on it bout 3 weeks ago. and finally 2 days ago i guess it finished cycling, cause its crystal clear now. so relived, and my red bellys are lookin better than ever, all are 3" except for the one with 1 eye. he has a harder time getting food.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

poor piranha if you want him to live you should maybe move him to his own tank?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

no, hes living fine with the school. i tried to net him once but they all grouped around him like the were protecting him. it was weird.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

he will be just fine,as he still has his keen sence of smell glad to here your p's are happy in their crystal clear water i like fluvals also


----------

